# Diet buddy wanted



## vw1980 (Jun 1, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## grovesy (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum vw. I shan't volunteer as a diet buddy, I'd lead you straight up the garden path! I'm the world's worst.  Good luck with your weight loss journey. Have you seen our group weight loss thread?


----------

